# Looking for Specific Tire



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Looking for a set of tires which can do the following

- fast rolling
- ride through forest park
- sized 25-28mm
- decent flat protection
- not too heavy

These would be going on my commuter/ winter bike. Currently rolling on Continental Ultra 28mm. The bike serves as my commuter but I will be putting more road miles in when things get wet and the roads get nasty


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

For more trail capability and lighter weight, consider a cross tire, like this one

http://www.westernbikeworks.com/product/kenda-k879-kwick-cyclocross

A more road oriented tire that's still capable of light off-road use

http://www.westernbikeworks.com/product/panaracer-t-serv-protex

if much of your time will beonlight trails or gravel, consider going wider than 28mm.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

It's only going to be gravel here and there..want to give Otto miller, lol pass and forest park a try


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

I've done Dixie/Otto and Saltzman on 27mm Challenge Parigi-Roubaix tires. They worked well. They are flat prone so I try to avoid Hwy 30 like the plague. I've also ridden those gravel roads on 23mm Conti 4000s and survived.

I also have 28mm Conti 4Seasons and 27mm Vittoria Paves (tubulars) that work great on gravel and road. They are likely more flat resistant than the Challenge PRs. Though not as big and plush.

For wet, winter riding in Forest Park, I usually pop on a set of cross tires like Michelin Muds, Vittorias or Clement PDXs. But they aren't gonna be fast on the paved roads.


----------



## B2 (Mar 12, 2002)

I just bought a pair Schwalbe 700x28 Marathon Supremes. Haven't tried them yet, but they might fill the role you've described.


----------



## martinot (Aug 14, 2009)

stunzeed said:


> Looking for a set of tires which can do the following
> 
> - fast rolling
> - ride through forest park
> ...


Unless you ride on super rough terrain I would go with Conti GP 4-Season 25mm. If you do not need to have "measured" 25mm I'd go with Schwalbe Ultremo DD 25. They are only 20 grams heavier per tire but I think they roll better; the 25mm is more like 23mm. Another great choice is Vittoria Open Pave but it comes in green/black combo only.


----------



## OperaLover (Jan 20, 2002)

Panaracer Pasela TG folding version. comes 28C


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

B2 said:


> I just bought a pair Schwalbe 700x28 Marathon Supremes. Haven't tried them yet, but they might fill the role you've described.


I run those tires on my road bike and they are quite nice.


----------

